# Rear drum to disc conversion



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey, 91 stanza here, and i just received the service manual from nissan for this vehicle. After i was done drooling over the 300+ pages of auto service guidelines I went back to the brake section since I planned on replacing pads and bleeding the lines. Then I saw something that made me grin ear to ear. The ABS model came with rear disc brakes??? I have been searching for this answer for quite some time and feel confident that a service manual from the manufacturer would not lie. Immediately my secondary question became is it possible to switch out those crappy drums for some mighty discs? Local autoparts store advised me to check out the junkyard to get an idea and I plan on doing so today. So now that I'd done ranting due to excitement here are the questions:
1. Is it even possible to do a rear disc conversion?
2. Will the necessary bracketry be the same from drum to disc?'
3. Finally, I have EBC brakes and pads up front and they're only offered for the front. If a disc conversion occurs could I use front discs in rear as well?

Thanks,
Dan

P.S. - Check out thepartsbin.com, I nearly skeeted in my pants looking at all the goodies for stanzas I never knew existed.


----------



## EhBrah (Jun 10, 2008)

Rear disks would be standard on ABS applications primarily because drums don't have the rapid response required of a computer controlled ABS system. To do a rear disk conversion you should just grab the entire knuckle with the hubcalipers, rotors, brake lines (in rear). You'll want to make sure the balance between the front and back is correct. There might be a proportioning valve near the master cylinder, I would grab it just in case it's different. Also make sure there isn't a difference in master cylinders (look it up online).

The majority of braking will be handled by the front especially in front weight biased FWD cars, the rears don't do a lot in comparison so I wouldn't worry about have EBC Green stuff in the rear.


----------

